# Night Life!



## Destin (Mar 18, 2018)

Decided to pass up the bar scene last night to go take photos this morning. These were taken in Castile, NY around 0400hrs this morning.. much more my kind of night life! Feedback welcome!

1.)






2.)


----------



## davidharmier60 (Mar 18, 2018)

Nice!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## zombiesniper (Mar 18, 2018)

Both excellent images but the second shot is fantastic. Someone needs to put this up for POTM......I'm out of nominations.


----------



## smoke665 (Mar 18, 2018)

Oh wow, that 2nd shot is amazing. It's like the stars are moving and sucking everything with them. Fantastic job! Nominated for POTM


----------



## Gary A. (Mar 18, 2018)

The 2nd shot is quite nice.  You might want to try some perspective control on the building and maybe darken the sky just a tad to bring out the star trails.


----------



## Destin (Mar 18, 2018)

smoke665 said:


> Oh wow, that 2nd shot is amazing. It's like the stars are moving and sucking everything with them. Fantastic job! Nominated for POTM



Wow, thank you! That means a lot! 

And thank you everyone else for the feedback! I can’t respond to everyone individually on my phone right now, but I definitely appreciate the kind words!


----------



## zulu42 (Mar 18, 2018)

Awe-fricking-some.
I rather like the wonky perspective


----------



## fishing4sanity (Mar 18, 2018)

Great photos. I've tried a couple night shots, read how others do it, watched YouTube's of it - still can't get anything that looks good.


----------



## otherprof (Mar 18, 2018)

Destin said:


> Decided to pass up the bar scene last night to go take photos this morning. These were taken in Castile, NY around 0400hrs this morning.. much more my kind of night life! Feedback welcome!
> 
> 1.)
> 
> ...


It looks like the cabin is leaning into the rush of the stars. Fabulous shot!


----------



## Peeb (Mar 18, 2018)

Looks like a productive and cold morning!


----------



## razashaikh (Mar 19, 2018)

Elegant Shots.


----------



## Destin (Mar 19, 2018)

razashaikh said:


> Elegant Shots.



Thank you!


----------



## Peeb (Mar 20, 2018)

Is shot #1 with a timer, and with you in the foreground, or did you have a buddy with you?


----------



## Destin (Mar 20, 2018)

Peeb said:


> Is shot #1 with a timer, and with you in the foreground, or did you have a buddy with you?



I had a buddy with me; though it could have very easily been a self portrait as well using the method you described.


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Mar 20, 2018)

They're both really great, the milky way in the first is clear and has a nice colour, the star trails and light painting of the second are spot on!


----------



## Destin (Mar 20, 2018)

birdbonkers84 said:


> They're both really great, the milky way in the first is clear and has a nice colour, the star trails and light painting of the second are spot on!



I’ll let you in on a little secret. There is zero light painting in the second one. 

There was no moon in the sky and we were miles from so much as a street light. So it’s 100% being lit by the star light reflecting off of the snow.


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Mar 20, 2018)

Destin said:


> birdbonkers84 said:
> 
> 
> > They're both really great, the milky way in the first is clear and has a nice colour, the star trails and light painting of the second are spot on!
> ...




oooo very nice!


----------



## pip_dog (Mar 21, 2018)

Do you know what's causing the lines in the snow in the second shot? Reflections from the stars maybe? Awesome shot!


----------



## Destin (Mar 21, 2018)

pip_dog said:


> Do you know what's causing the lines in the snow in the second shot? Reflections from the stars maybe? Awesome shot!


 
I think that’s artifact from post processing in Star Stax. Have yet to figure out how to eliminate it.


----------



## paigew (Mar 21, 2018)

Love it! Was it hard to get the first photo? A milky way shot is on my to do list this year!


----------



## Destin (Mar 21, 2018)

paigew said:


> Love it! Was it hard to get the first photo? A milky way shot is on my to do list this year!



Not really. The hardest part is finding somewhere with dark skies and getting good weather while there is no moon in the sky. 

Focusing can be a challenge but I use live view to focus on the brightest star I can see. 

There’s more to know about choosing settings; if you want I can dive into them more when I get back to my laptop.


----------



## paigew (Mar 21, 2018)

Destin said:


> paigew said:
> 
> 
> > Love it! Was it hard to get the first photo? A milky way shot is on my to do list this year!
> ...



Sweet! I didn’t know about the moon. Is it best to do right at dark? Or wait till it’s really late? Where I live, it’s dark sky certified [emoji119][emoji119]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Destin (Mar 21, 2018)

paigew said:


> Destin said:
> 
> 
> > paigew said:
> ...



Doing it on the new moon makes it the easiest. But you can also watch the moon rise and set times and shoot when it’s below the horizon. 

If the moon is in the sky it’s brughtness override most of the stars in the sky and you won’t get a good Milky Way.


----------



## paigew (Mar 21, 2018)

Destin said:


> paigew said:
> 
> 
> > Destin said:
> ...


Thanks so much! Great tips [emoji119][emoji119]

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Fujidave (Mar 25, 2018)

Two great shots, but that second one is totally fantastic even at the angle it is one of the best I have seen.


----------



## Destin (Mar 25, 2018)

Fujidave said:


> Two great shots, but that second one is totally fantastic even at the angle it is one of the best I have seen.



Thanks so much man!


----------

